# Personal Chef Contracts



## blue_wolf

With the new addition to the house, I've been looking at ways to bring more money into the bank and am considering doing personal chefing. My question is about setting up contracts for personal cheffing. I was hoping someone could point me in the direction on where to find a reliable contract to use. I looked at several of the office supply stores and saw nothing in the blank contracts that really fit. Can anyone offer a hand in this? Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## shroomgirl

This is going to sound alittle lame but worked for me for YEARS.....

figure out what your going to give, and what you want in return.

put down how much money and when you want to be paid

put down anything like an initial time frame.....so they understand there's adjustment time

what happens if they go on vacation......I got paid anyway.....
what happens if you go on vacation....I got paid anyway and made up the meals, but I only worked Mon-Thurs so it was rare that I needed more than a 3 day weekend.

Do you need access to their home when they are at work?
Who pays for the food? I was cost plus salary so I walked out after the initial meeting with a key and codes to their home, a signed check and grocery card for food, a day/time to show and several pages of info to base menus on.....Plus how to communicate with them about menus, some wanted more interaction than others. 

My catering contracts are really simple too, I was married to an atty for 15 years. What it comes down to is having the important info in writing....the legalese has NEVER been important to me. I'm not going to sue anyone and it's not worth gobbledy **** words that will "protect me or them". It's a straight forward piece of paper with dates/signitures at the end. If it doesn't work for both of you it's time to move on......just make sure from the initial meeting you deal with the vacation issue. Or you'll get burned.


----------



## jolly roger

Hey blue wolf,

I recently started my personal chef buisness. My contracts are pretty simple. First i begin with a written proposal after I meet with the potential client and let them make changes to it as we talk. Then I re-write and if they are in agreement, they sign that piece of paper. So far, no troubles and things are going well. I did a 21 person luncheon today (I try to stay away from "catering" gigs) and cleared a nice chunk of change for six hours of work which sity percent goes to Uncle Sam. Letme know if you have any questions or if you can offer up any suggestions as you find your way in this buisness too.


----------



## laprise

Hello,

I hate to point out the bad stuff, but are you a chef ??

Because if you are not, you may look into many other stuff before a proper contract!

let us know,


----------



## blue_wolf

Well, yes. I've been cooking professionally for over 7 years now. I currently hold a soux chef position at a restaurant near my home. I have the licensing a(Servesafe and Restaurant Manager Cert.) all up to date. I ran a catering business for a couple of years before we moved to Madison and became parents. Yes, I am a chef.


----------



## ginger vincent

Hi, I'm Ginger and I'm in the same boat as blue Wolf!! I want to start my own personal cehf business,but don't know where to get the forms,contracts,setting up web sites etc.....if you can give me some insight, I would really appreciate it!! Anything will help, Thanks, Ginger!!


----------



## naturalfood_chef

shroomgirl said:


> This is going to sound alittle lame but worked for me for YEARS.....
> 
> figure out what your going to give, and what you want in return.
> 
> put down how much money and when you want to be paid
> 
> put down anything like an initial time frame.....so they understand there's adjustment time
> 
> what happens if they go on vacation......I got paid anyway.....
> what happens if you go on vacation....I got paid anyway and made up the meals, but I only worked Mon-Thurs so it was rare that I needed more than a 3 day weekend.
> 
> Do you need access to their home when they are at work?
> Who pays for the food? I was cost plus salary so I walked out after the initial meeting with a key and codes to their home, a signed check and grocery card for food, a day/time to show and several pages of info to base menus on.....Plus how to communicate with them about menus, some wanted more interaction than others.
> 
> My catering contracts are really simple too, I was married to an atty for 15 years. What it comes down to is having the important info in writing....the legalese has NEVER been important to me. I'm not going to sue anyone and it's not worth gobbledy **** words that will "protect me or them". It's a straight forward piece of paper with dates/signitures at the end. If it doesn't work for both of you it's time to move on......just make sure from the initial meeting you deal with the vacation issue. Or you'll get burned.


----------



## naturalfood_chef

Hi shroomgirl, I would really like to know some of your examples of how you deal with the vacation issue and how you were able to negotiate/language that you were getting paid either way for both their unused time AND when you were away. That's exactly where I'm "at" with my Agreement and feeling a bit stuck. Thanks!


----------

